# I just got posted to Ottawa!



## MPwannabe (13 Jul 2011)

I graduate August 31st as an MP. I was wondering what advice any of you guys could provide me to prepare for my new posting. I'm common-law and I'm considering getting a PMQ or apartment. The search thread hasn't yielded anything specific to my account, but if I've missed something, please link it to me before I start asking repetitive questions!

Cheers,
MPgonnabe


----------



## MPwannabe (19 Jul 2011)

Does anyone know who I speak with regarding the HHT? I'm not sure if I should be going through my sponsor, Brookfield or someone else. We aren't allowed to do a HHT until after graduation. My sponsor has answered me once in the last week - not frequent enough.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jul 2011)

MPgonnabe said:
			
		

> Brookfield



Everything is trough them.


----------

